# Candles & Holders



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I spotted these candle holders marked down for $1 each and immediately knew what I wanted to do with them.....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Great find on the urns. Very creative. The paint job on the candles turned out really cool. How did you paint them?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks HL. Just a coat of white all over (except for the skulls) and when dry a coat all over with black - especially in all the crevices - and then wiped off while wet with a damp rag. I love this effect on candles. Really grunges them up!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I love these. Pretty crafty there, great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A lovely transformation to a much more haunting look:jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I see where your color scheme is going this year, these look great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the drips and the grunge.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I have my paintstore guy to thank for the colours this year. I've traditionally been a bit boring with my black with white drybrushing. He made me take a sample pot of purple and one of orange with the 4 litres of black this time. I have to say I'm pleased I did. Haven't used the orange yet but I do have a plan for it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to repurpose, great job


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Comes from my scrapbooking days I think Hairazor!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job Maree! Your painted candle holders match the colors in your clock. I really like how the skull blends in with the drips on the candles. Your technique is great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Tina!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You are turning into my go-to craft person.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nawww thanks HJ!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

those candles look amazing..., I thought you would have used black first then white dry brushed raised areas. Thanks for the damp rag idea.....Another good painting technique, thank you!


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Great job! Awesome way to repurpose!


----------

